# Bisoprolol betablocker for calming down



## Rapo (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello folks,

first of all sorry for my poor English, I am not a native speaker.

Well, since my youth I have a public speaking anxiety. During school time I always used to prevent presentations. I got bad marks but it was definetly worth it. Now I am studying at the university and in 2 months I have to do a lot of presentations. Speaking in front of a large group causes extreme fast heartbeat so that I am shaking and finally get unable to speak. 
It happens so unexpected, e.g. I feel comfortamble, then I stand up go to the front and after 4-5 words my heartbeat gets totally crazy. It feels like an apoplectic. I was once attack by a vicious dog, which probably wanted to kill me or at least injure me very bad, I ran for my life to escape and even at that time my heartbeat wasnt that fast.

Now I got prescribed Bisoprolol 5mg beta 1 blocker. I just tried a quarter (1,25mg) of it. My resting heart rate is 60-65 and blood pressure is 120/70.
After 2 hours my heart rate was at 54 which I perceive as a little low since I feel a little tired. My blood pressure is constant.

1,25mg is the lowest dose available as a single pill, I am wondering what results I would get in a stress situation? Would it prevent my hearbeat going up? 

Sincerely, Rapo


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

I think the only way you can know for sure is to try it in a stressful situation. If you are like me that gets a bit stressed from doing a lot of social things, you could put yourself in a situation that is anxious for you but that is easy to get out of if you need to (like talk to a stranger for instance). See how it works for you.

I have just been prescribed a b1 blocker myself (metaprolol) 25 mg twice a day that I am planning to try out and see how it works. My doctor told me to take one pill first and monitor pulse, if it goes below 50 I should not take any more of it as it is dangerously low. But you have higher blood pressure than me at least, I have 115/60 so I need to be careful not to drop it too low. I am thinking of either taking half a pill or one 25 mg pill to start with but not more than that. Maybe you should go no higher than max 2,5 mg so your pulse don't drop too much.


----------



## Rapo (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi zoslow,

thanks for reply. Correct, trying it in a stressful situation would be the best answer. But unforntunately there are only 2 specific situations known to me which cause adrenaline release. 
It is before a public speak and before a fight. Apart from that I have no other anxieties known.

It seems that Bisoprolol is a pretty strong beta blocker and it is long acting which I dont like. I suppose Propranolol would be the best betablocker for me but I dont get it prescribed.

As far as I know a beta blocker prevents the specific receptors in the heart of incorporating with adrenaline hormones, right?
Why is it lowering the heart beat while you are calm then?


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

Ah okay I see. Well.. then I guess your only option is to try public speaking. Maybe see at home first how high a dose you can take without going dangerously low for pulse/bp and then stick to that dose.

I'm not sure actually as far as your question goes but isn't it so that you constantly have some adrenaline in your bloodstream, at least that's what I think. So you will notice a difference even if calm but the difference is of course much more noticeable in a stressful situation where a lot of adrenalne is released and your heart would normally speed.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

*Panic attacks?*

Hello Rapo!

Your English is really not bad! What you're describing sounds pretty much like panic attacks. When you get anxious like that, do you feel faint get nauseous? Do you sweat a lot when it happens?

Perhaps talk to your doctor about the possibility that you might be having panic attacks!!

Hope you get well soon!!


----------



## Rapo (Aug 12, 2014)

Boertjie said:


> Hello Rapo!
> 
> Your English is really not bad! What you're describing sounds pretty much like panic attacks. When you get anxious like that, do you feel faint get nauseous? Do you sweat a lot when it happens?
> 
> ...


Hi Boertjie,

I am studying math and once I was the only one who had the homework done, so the professor asked me to write the answer onto the board. As I stood up my heart began to race like crazy but I wasnt sweating (generally I dont sweat at all). When I finished I wanted to go back to my place but he asked me to explain my solution to the other students. When I began to speak I could barely say 4-5 words and I started to stutter enourmosly. I had a paper in my hand which I had to hold with both hands to not let it fall because of the shaking. My face felt like a bee had stabbed it 1000 times. 
It was the most embarassing moment of my life, everyone was staring at me because it was so conspicuous.

In a few weeks I do have to give a lot presentations and I am ready to do anything to prevent such a panic attack.
I got prescribed Bisoprolol from an online doctor from the UK, because in my country (Germany) they generally dont prescribe any betablockers for such problems. They want you to go a psychiatrist what takes only 3 months just to get a date.

I think tommorow I will try 2.5mg Bisoprolol. I think of taking a whole pill (5mg) before presentation if my heart rate at rest doesnt drop below 50.

Thanks


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Rapo said:


> Hi Boertjie,
> 
> I think tommorow I will try 2.5mg Bisoprolol. I think of taking a whole pill (5mg) before presentation if my heart rate at rest doesnt drop below 50.
> 
> Thanks


A resting heart rate of 50 is very slow!! And you want it to be even slower?!  Take a look at this...

http://www.topendsports.com/testing/heart-rate-resting-chart.htm

And for some short term help, I really think you should see a general practitioner (a normal docter). As far as I know, even they have some training in helping people with psychological problems. Years ago, a general practitioner helped me overcome my depression and crippling social phobia.

At least see a docter before you self-medicate with prescription drugs and mess up your health! I mean, you already want your heart-rate far slower than avarage! A doctor knows what is safe and what is not!


----------

